# nw hoppers



## sugafree (Jul 26, 2004)

whos really got da baddest single pump and double pump in da N.W WITHOUT ANY LEAD IN DA CAR??????


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

THE NORTHWEST DONT NEED ANY LEAD IN THERE CARS,WE KEEP IT REAL


----------



## 70chevy (Jul 23, 2004)

HI-CALIBER CUSTOMS DEFINETLY HAS THE HOTTEST CARS AND DOING IT ON 13'S.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 70chevy_@Aug 9 2004, 11:53 PM
> *HI-CALIBER CUSTOMS DEFINETLY HAS THE HOTTEST CARS AND DOING IT ON 13'S.
> [snapback]2121132[/snapback]​*


There not from the northwest but they do build some shit.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

From what I know USOPDX has the hottest Single and Grumpy has the hottest big body in the Universe  No Lead in the NW  The Jenda's have the hottest Radical :biggrin:


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

YEAH WEIGHT AND SOME PISTON GATES!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Aug 10 2004, 06:00 PM
> *YEAH WEIGHT AND SOME PISTON GATES!
> [snapback]2123219[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@Aug 10 2004, 05:48 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2123356[/snapback]​*


What up Lowcos Some of the Hottest Hoppers out there :biggrin:


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes indeed   :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Not defending myself as there is no need to, but just for the people that wasn't at the LOWCO'S show and to save you from looking like a stupid ass and shit talker, the car was reveled and a 1000.00 was offered to anyone to find ANY added weight. We had a drill, a close hanger and wrenches and needless to say NOTHING was found. Thank You and point made........................SHIT TALKIN sometimes makes you look like a clown and not the car in question :biggrin: 


THE JENDA'S


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 11 2004, 07:37 AM
> *Not defending myself as there is no need to, but just for the people that wasn't at the LOWCO'S show and to save you from looking like a stupid ass and shit talker, the car was reveled and a 1000.00 was offered to anyone to find ANY added weight. We had a drill, a close hanger and wrenches and needless to say NOTHING was found. Thank You and point made........................SHIT TALKIN sometimes makes you look like a clown and not the car in question :biggrin:
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]2124614[/snapback]​*


girl forget the haterz and go on with your business... they just can't take it.... keep doin the damn thing...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Oh and forgot to answer the topic, I think ZAK from side to side is holdin down the single pump class damn well, USOPDX well he has a single and does great with it so I would say for a street non comp car he is holding that down. And for double pump gotta give it to 503 Mike he has been slammin the bumper.. And I can't leave out the one and only BIG BODY MR. GRUMPY has a very hot big body and holding that down as well.. As for Radical well lets just say there has not been anyone to compete with much this year so I will just say our car is doing it but would like to see more people in the competition as well.. Hopefully next year it will get better for all of us. Peace


THE JENDA'S


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Caileb gots the hottest single in P-town

I just got the baddest.

Dave from longviews doing big thangs too!

P.S. We got a real wagon for Zack on the 29th


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 11 2004, 09:43 AM
> *Caileb gots the hottest single in P-town
> 
> I just got the baddest.
> ...


he wont be there on the 29th he will be at a show put on by another chapter of his club but u can bring up to the B&I show in tacom this weekend on the 15th but u will have to leave portland with it  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GUESS YOUR RIGHT TONY. WE WOULD HAVE TO BRING IT SINCE NO ONE COMES DOWN OUT OF WASHINGTON. 29TH WILL BE OPEN FOR ANY STEPPERS. :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 11 2004, 11:43 AM
> *GUESS YOUR RIGHT TONY. WE WOULD HAVE TO BRING IT SINCE NO ONE COMES DOWN OUT OF WASHINGTON. 29TH WILL BE OPEN FOR ANY STEPPERS. :uh:
> [snapback]2125406[/snapback]​*


OH COME ON NOW U KNOW THAT AINT TRUE LETS NOT TURN THSI INTO WASH OR WE ALL GOOD PEOPLE DOING THE SAME THING NO MATTER WHERE WE FROM BRING IT UP SO WE SEE THE ACTION IF NOT GUESS U GUYS WILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL RIDERS ONLY PART 2


----------



## SAL (Feb 20, 2004)

for up here in BC i have to say Allterationz they did DONTRE with the hydraulic set-up


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 11 2004, 04:48 PM
> *OH COME ON NOW U KNOW THAT AINT TRUE  LETS NOT TURN THSI INTO WASH OR WE ALL  GOOD PEOPLE DOING THE SAME THING NO MATTER WHERE WE FROM BRING IT UP SO WE SEE THE ACTION IF NOT GUESS U GUYS WILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL RIDERS ONLY PART 2
> [snapback]2125421[/snapback]​*



BRO YOU KNOW IM JUST MAD CAUSE THEY CANCELLED THE OREGON BLVD SHOWS!!
MUCH LOVE TO WASHINGTON- OR ANYONE WHO BANGS THERE OWN SHIT!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HATERADE_@Aug 10 2004, 04:00 PM
> *YEAH WEIGHT AND SOME PISTON GATES!
> [snapback]2123219[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAL_@Aug 11 2004, 12:10 PM
> *for up here in BC i have to say Allterationz they did DONTRE with the hydraulic set-up
> [snapback]2125808[/snapback]​*




 :dunno:


----------



## SAL (Feb 20, 2004)

Dontre there the pump set up was done by alterationz in Langley, BC, Canada


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Big Tony has the hottest Single Pimp G Body in the world


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAL_@Aug 12 2004, 05:17 AM
> *Dontre there the pump set up was done by alterationz in Langley, BC, Canada
> [snapback]2127377[/snapback]​*


no it wasn't......

if anything it started off at westside and then cc racing did the rest...but i know it wasn't done at allterationz


----------



## SAL (Feb 20, 2004)

it was juiced at alterationz that's what it said in LRM so they gave credit to alterationz for the pump set up and the other places for the work


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 12 2004, 01:29 AM
> *Big Tony has the hottest Single Pimp G Body in the world
> [snapback]2127394[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAL_@Aug 12 2004, 02:10 PM
> *it was juiced at alterationz that's what it said in LRM so they gave credit to alterationz for the pump set up and the other places for the work
> [snapback]2127894[/snapback]​*



don't beleive what you read in LRM....they call fuckin monte's regals for fucks sake


anyway allterationz let them use the hoist for the photo shoot............


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 11 2004, 11:29 PM
> *Big Tony has the hottest Single Pimp G Body in the world
> [snapback]2127394[/snapback]​*


HA HA HA HERE WE GO AGAIN LOL


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

htgt


----------



## SAL (Feb 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 12 2004, 10:22 AM
> *don't beleive what you read in LRM....they call fuckin monte's regals for fucks sake
> anyway allterationz let them use the hoist for the photo shoot............
> [snapback]2128302[/snapback]​*


yea i saw that i was laughing at that screw up. i'm thinkin of goin with allterationz for my set up but not sure how good they are or if there is any other places in bc have you heard anything about them?


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SAL_@Aug 12 2004, 06:54 PM
> *yea i saw that i was laughing at that screw up. i'm thinkin of goin with allterationz for my set up but not sure how good they are or if there is any other places in bc have you heard anything about them?
> [snapback]2128577[/snapback]​*


you can also try Port Kells hydraulics....


----------



## SAL (Feb 20, 2004)

ight thanks Chris


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 12 2004, 05:19 PM
> *you can also try Port Kells hydraulics....
> [snapback]2129300[/snapback]​*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

yui


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 12 2004, 06:19 PM
> *you can also try Port Kells hydraulics....
> [snapback]2129300[/snapback]​*


they did one of my cars :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Aug 13 2004, 05:29 AM
> *they did one of my cars :biggrin:
> [snapback]2129964[/snapback]​*


you don't own any cars.....:twak:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

SIDE 2 SIDE rollin with the King Of the Streets for both Seattle and Spokane
single Pump


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

thank you seena and chris and milkweed you little tuna. My car was lifted by me myself and Larry and the rest of the car was built by me myself and Larry and of course my wife. Jan at alterations was kind enough to help me for the undercarriage shot by lending me the use of his hoist.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

OOOOOOOO, MY BAD I THOUGHT U SAID WEST


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

hi


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sugafree_@Aug 8 2004, 07:29 PM~2117526
> *whos really got da baddest single pump and double pump in da N.W WITHOUT ANY LEAD IN DA CAR??????
> *


candy n chrome single coming to the NW :0


----------



## killadouble (Nov 10, 2005)

TO MUCH TALKIN :thumbsdown: WHERE THA PICS AT????


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

i thought we all agreed...no more white frames unless the car is white and that was 5 years ago!!!!


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jul 14 2008, 12:07 PM~11084744
> *i thought we all agreed...no more white frames unless the car is white and that was 5 years ago!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: :yes:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jul 14 2008, 12:07 PM~11084744
> *i thought we all agreed...no more white frames unless the car is white and that was 5 years ago!!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jul 14 2008, 01:07 PM~11084744
> *i thought we all agreed...no more white frames unless the car is white and that was 5 years ago!!!!
> *


the frame is not white its silver :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jul 16 2008, 11:04 PM~11109064
> *the frame is not white its silver :biggrin:
> *


Dont worry bout the color blind bastards post more pics


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 9 2004, 04:21 PM~2120282
> *THE NORTHWEST DONT NEED ANY LEAD IN THERE CARS,WE KEEP IT REAL
> *


this is comeing from the fool who got his car cut and got a buckle on his quarter panel... :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 16 2008, 11:26 PM~11109205
> *this is comeing from the fool who got his car cut and got a buckle on his quarter panel... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

*WELL I GOT A SINGLE THAT WILL GIVE EVERY ONE A RUN FOR THERE MONYE DON'T NOW IF TI'S THE HOTTES BUT LETS DO IT ALL U KINGS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jul 14 2008, 02:07 PM~11084744
> *i thought we all agreed...no more white frames unless the car is white and that was 5 years ago!!!!
> *


Hey respect the car, them ain't chinas he sittin' on, fully wrapped,painted belly, ostrich (and I'm not talking about the arm rest either), suedue head line, brand new 38'' sunroof, not know pull-a-part out the junkyard shit, and he still going to swang it, so like I said respect the car. But I figure the color of the frame was all u could crack on,huh. But yeap its silver.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Jul 17 2008, 12:26 PM~11112083
> *Hey respect the car, them ain't chinas he sittin' on, fully wrapped,painted belly, ostrich (and I'm not talking about the arm rest either), suedue head line, brand new 38'' sunroof, not know pull-a-part out the junkyard shit, and he still going to swang it, so like I said respect the car. But I figure the color of the frame was all u could crack on,huh. But yeap its silver.
> *


x2 prob nicer car than these fools haten will ever have


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:*like this*


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

single


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 17 2008, 05:55 PM~11114255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not quit like that spike, its a street car.But yea, its clean (or should I say goin to be), in the photo all the chrome pieces a missing,they been sent to the plater. And the bling (undercarriage)will be coming next year(with a new heart).I'm not holdin my dogs nuts, but I got to give it to him the way he came with it. MEMPHIS GOT LOLOS, TOO.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 17 2008, 03:55 PM~11114255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 17 2008, 03:55 PM~11114255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the hardest cutty i think!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 18 2008, 10:23 AM~11120394
> *the hardest cutty i think!!!!
> *


the dream team doing it big :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

puro locos has a 6 battery single pump no wieght at 40". we also have singles at 50",60",70", and 80" all single pump street cars....and comin soon a double pump 64 impala and a 63 single pump impala...so yeah i think we got it perty much covered....see yall on sunday at shute park in hillsboro for the puro locos picnic/ hop event


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

SINGLE PUMP GAS HOPPIN....IN H-TOWN PURO LOCOS C.C


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 18 2008, 01:00 PM~11121577
> *puro locos has a 6 battery single pump no wieght at 40". we also have singles at 50",60",70", and 80" all single pump street cars....and comin soon a double pump 64 impala and a 63 single pump impala...so yeah i think we got it perty much covered....see yall on sunday at shute park in hillsboro for the puro locos picnic/ hop event
> *


YOU GUYS GUNNA BRING THEM TO ANY SHOWS OUTSIDE OF YOUR HOME TOWN???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend63_@Aug 10 2004, 06:12 AM~2121783
> *From what I know USOPDX has the hottest Single and Grumpy has the hottest big body in the Universe  No Lead in the NW   The Jenda's have the hottest Radical :biggrin:
> *



NICE MUCH LUV MIKE.. HOPE ALL IS GOOD.. DAMN 04 :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 19 2008, 02:43 AM~11126251
> *YOU GUYS GUNNA BRING THEM TO ANY SHOWS OUTSIDE OF YOUR HOME TOWN???
> *


yes we are but we really dont know wich ones to attend to? the ones were all the hoppers go too


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GUNNA BE A PERFECT DAY FOR THE PARK TOMORROW!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 18 2008, 02:04 PM~11121612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the shit rite there.... Rollin'


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Jul 13 2008, 09:08 PM~11079460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 19 2008, 02:59 PM~11128150
> *yes we are but we really dont know wich ones to attend to? the ones were all the hoppers go too
> *


Bring them to as many as you all can you gotto support other shows to get them to support yours


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

OOPS I THOUGHT U SAID THE WEST COAST IN SAN DIEGO
THATS A SINGLE PUMP


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

THATS OUR HOTTEST DOUBLE PUMP IN SD 99 INCHES NOT GETTING STUCK EITHER AND ITS NOT HITTIN THE BUMPER YET

OOPS I KEEP FORGETTING DAT U DIDNT SAY THE WEST COAST


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 21 2008, 09:21 PM~11145315
> *THATS OUR HOTTEST DOUBLE PUMP IN SD 99 INCHES NOT GETTING STUCK EITHER AND ITS NOT HITTIN THE BUMPER YET
> 
> OOPS I KEEP FORGETTING DAT U DIDNT SAY THE WEST COAST
> ...


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 21 2008, 09:21 PM~11145315
> *THATS OUR HOTTEST DOUBLE PUMP IN SD 99 INCHES NOT GETTING STUCK EITHER AND ITS NOT HITTIN THE BUMPER YET
> 
> OOPS I KEEP FORGETTING DAT U DIDNT SAY THE WEST COAST
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 15 2008, 11:59 AM~11352274
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 21 2008, 10:16 PM~11145248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 The orange regal is ready to serve you again


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT for tha NORTHWEST


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i think this topic should get moved to post your rides, 

heres a vid of a new contender :biggrin: single pump street caddy on 13s smackin bumper  calling out all luxury cars  :biggrin: 


http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=wkmrmp&s=4


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619_@Jul 21 2008, 09:21 PM~11145315
> *THATS OUR HOTTEST DOUBLE PUMP IN SD 99 INCHES NOT GETTING STUCK EITHER AND ITS NOT HITTIN THE BUMPER YET
> 
> OOPS I KEEP FORGETTING DAT U DIDNT SAY THE WEST COAST
> ...


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 



isn't this the same car from sd chippin out hitting like 93/94 inches...



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 1 2008, 09:45 PM~11756323
> *i think this topic should get moved to post your rides,
> 
> heres a vid of a new contender :biggrin: single pump street caddy on 13s smackin bumper   calling out all luxury cars   :biggrin:
> ...


do you have any video in the light to actually see the hop


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

heres a phone video of my lac when w were first testing new set up,then it almost hit the front porch :biggrin: 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=35047885


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2008, 09:04 AM~11768508
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> isn't this the same car from sd chippin out hitting like 93/94 inches...
> 
> ...


i am not talking shit, but is that all weight?


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

REAL DOUBLE PUMPS!! BOTH HITTING OVER 100"
































:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :buttkick:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Oct 3 2008, 09:08 AM~11768546
> *do you have any video in the light to actually see the hop
> *


ill be sure to get some vids hopfully this weekend, i know you guys got some clean caddys too though


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=44027376


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Oct 3 2008, 12:15 PM~11768609
> *REAL DOUBLE PUMPS!! BOTH HITTING OVER 100"
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:  hno: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LOCOS63 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 1 2008, 09:45 PM~11756323
> *i think this topic should get moved to post your rides,
> 
> heres a vid of a new contender :biggrin: single pump street caddy on 13s smackin bumper   calling out all luxury cars   :biggrin:
> ...


I GOT A LUXURY A 93 LINCOLN WITH A REAL BIG MOTOR,I WOULD LIKE TO HOP AGINEST THAT CADILLAC!! AND ON 13s NO EXCUSES.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS63_@Oct 7 2008, 02:11 PM~11803723
> *I GOT A LUXURY A 93 LINCOLN WITH A REAL BIG MOTOR,I WOULD LIKE TO HOP AGINEST THAT CADILLAC!! AND ON 13s NO EXCUSES.
> *


lets pull em up then, i got a built motor on mines also, on 13s too


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 7 2008, 01:15 PM~11803752
> *lets pull em up then, i got a built motor on mines also, on 13s too
> *


so whens the hop?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Oct 7 2008, 10:22 PM~11808574
> *so whens the hop?
> *


whenever your boy wants, just rite now my rides at the paint shop getting a makeover, but he'l be the first one i come see when its done


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=44027376


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 7 2008, 09:37 PM~11808728
> *whenever your boy wants, just rite now my rides at the paint shop getting a makeover, but he'l be the first one i come see when its done
> *


how long will take for your car to get its make up done? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*HALLOWEEN IS GOING TO SUCK THIS YEAR*


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Oct 8 2008, 10:17 AM~11811752
> *how long will take for your car to get its make up done? :biggrin:
> *


dont trip on that  ill see him whens its done


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 7 2008, 03:15 PM~11803752
> *lets pull em up then, i got a built motor on mines also, on 13s too
> *


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

NW SINGLE PUMP CHAMP ON 13'S :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









COMING OUT TO PLAY NEXT YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Oct 8 2008, 07:07 PM~11816893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hoppers not stoppers


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 8 2008, 07:30 PM~11817770
> *Hoppers not stoppers
> *


HEY TONY THE WAGON HITS BUMPER COMES BACK DOWN SINGLE PUMP...THE IMPALA WELL YEAH IT USED TO GET STUCK BACK IN THE DAY AND PEOPLE LIKED IT BUT THE HATERS DIDNT CAUSE THEY COULDN'T DO IT :0 :0 BUT ITS GOING TO BECOME A STREET CAR AND GOING TO DO HIGH INCHES AND DRIVE DOWN THE STREET FOR ALL THE DOUBLE PUMPS OUT THERE...NO JOKE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Oct 8 2008, 09:39 PM~11818548
> *HEY TONY THE WAGON HITS BUMPER COMES  BACK DOWN SINGLE PUMP... THE IMPALA WELL YEAH IT USED TO GET STUCK BACK IN THE DAY AND PEOPLE LIKED IT BUT THE HATERS DIDNT CAUSE THEY COULDN'T DO IT :0  :0  BUT ITS GOING TO BECOME A STREET CAR AND GOING TO DO HIGH INCHES  AND DRIVE DOWN THE STREET FOR ALL THE DOUBLE PUMPS OUT THERE...NO JOKE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i remember it sticking more than coming down but it is what it is 
Hope that aint directed at me cause i never hate i only speak the truth
Tight we do need more impalas out there


----------



## LOCOS63 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 8 2008, 09:42 PM~11818581
> *i remember it sticking more than coming down but it is what it is
> Hope that aint directed at me cause i never hate i only speak the truth
> Tight we do need more impalas out there
> *


BIG TONY U SAY U SPEAK THE TRUTH ABOUT EVERYBODY?? THEN SPEAK THE TRUTH ABOUT EVERYBODY?? WE BUILD CARS FOR OUR ENJOYMENT ! AND U SAY WHY DONT WE GO TO OTHER SHOWS, THATS WHY WE DONT GO?? BECAUSE PEOPLE DONT LIKE CARS THAT GET STUCK, I GET MORE RESPECT FROM PEOPLE IN THE SMALL SHOWS,AND KIDS THEY LOVE IT WHEN THE CARS HIT 70 OR 90 AND THEY LIKE THAT,AND THEY TELL ME TO COME BACK NEXT YEAR?? AND EVERY YEAR I GO BACK BECAUSE THEY SHOW ME RESPECT!! I DONT DO IT FOR MONEY OR TROPHYS??I DO IT FOR THE PEOPLE AND THE KIDS!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS63_@Oct 10 2008, 01:39 PM~11832356
> *BIG TONY U SAY U SPEAK THE TRUTH ABOUT EVERYBODY?? THEN SPEAK THE TRUTH ABOUT EVERYBODY?? WE BUILD CARS FOR OUR ENJOYMENT ! AND U SAY WHY DONT WE GO TO OTHER SHOWS, THATS WHY WE DONT GO?? BECAUSE PEOPLE DONT LIKE CARS THAT GET STUCK, I GET MORE RESPECT FROM PEOPLE IN THE SMALL SHOWS,AND KIDS THEY LOVE IT WHEN THE CARS HIT 70 OR 90 AND THEY LIKE THAT,AND THEY TELL ME TO COME BACK NEXT YEAR?? AND EVERY YEAR I GO BACK BECAUSE THEY SHOW ME RESPECT!! I DONT DO IT FOR MONEY OR TROPHYS??I DO IT FOR THE PEOPLE AND THE KIDS!!!!
> *


I do speak the truth about everybody how can you be the king of something you dont compete in?? it was wrote "NW SINGLE PUMP CHAMP ON 13'S" you only compete against yourself with a car that dont meet any of the show rules other than the ones where no one else shows up so that statement is liek telling people you won a one person race im not hating on any of you alli just saying yu all build your cars completely outside the rules of the shows in the NW 90+++% of them anyways and then you guys say your the kings of the NW get real nobody is king and if the car gets stuck its not a hopper its a stopper plain and simple


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 10 2008, 09:36 PM~11835214
> *I do speak the truth about everybody how can you be the king of something you dont compete in?? it was wrote "NW SINGLE PUMP CHAMP ON 13'S" you only compete against yourself with a car that dont meet any of the show rules other than the ones where no one else shows up so that statement is liek telling people you won a one person race im not hating on any of you alli just saying yu all build your cars completely outside the rules of the shows in the NW 90+++% of them anyways and then you guys say your the kings of the NW get real nobody is king and if the car gets stuck its not a hopper its a stopper plain and simple
> *


We go to the Lowrider show at expo every year and we always meet the rules we never had at promblem with that . or who rules are you talking about YOUR RULES? come on get real homie. and how you know our cars are OUTSIDE of the the rules have you ever inspected our cars? and thers lots of hoppers out here not just us so i donno what you are tlaking about we only compete against our selfs :uh: . If you dont like the title "NW SINGLE PUMP CHAMP ON 13'S" come and shows us we are not. like you said PLAIN AND SIMPLE. what you real donig is call hating homie. dont get mad cuz you got a doble pump doing only 52" :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS63_@Oct 7 2008, 02:11 PM~11803723
> *I GOT A LUXURY A 93 LINCOLN WITH A REAL BIG MOTOR,I WOULD LIKE TO HOP AGINEST THAT CADILLAC!! AND ON 13s NO EXCUSES.
> *


i gotta 1999 lincoln single pump on 13's be done in 2 weeks ill take that hop.
and anyone else with aluxury 2 weeks.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 11 2008, 07:55 AM~11837177
> *i gotta 1999 lincoln single pump on 13's be done in 2 weeks ill take that hop.
> and anyone else with aluxury 2 weeks.
> *


*WELL I GOT A BIG BODDY !!! SINGLE PUMP ON 13'S TO AND I'LL DO IT !!! BUT KNOWING U I'LL RUN FROM IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO LET ME KNOW U TRUK .*


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 11 2008, 08:55 AM~11837177
> *i gotta 1999 lincoln single pump on 13's be done in 2 weeks ill take that hop.
> and anyone else with aluxury 2 weeks.
> *


is gonna be two years or two weeks like the blue cutlass??????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Oct 11 2008, 05:26 AM~11836748
> *We go to the Lowrider show at expo every year and we always meet the  rules we never had at promblem with that . or who rules are you talking about YOUR RULES? come on get real homie. and how you know our cars are OUTSIDE of the the rules have you ever inspected our cars? and thers lots of hoppers out here not just us so i donno what you are tlaking about we only compete against our selfs :uh: .  If you dont like the title "NW SINGLE PUMP CHAMP ON 13'S" come and shows us we are not. like you said PLAIN AND SIMPLE. what you real donig is call hating homie. dont get mad cuz you got a doble pump doing only 52" :uh:
> *


LOL you all are funny and real sensative what you all take turns crying about shit on here my double doing 52" hops it dont fall back and get stuck because its got so much extra weight you all keep doing what you do and thinking your the champs good for you and i dont make the show rules fuck LRM they aint shit


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 11 2008, 11:23 AM~11838132
> *LOL you all are funny and real sensative what you all take turns crying about shit on here my double doing 52" hops it dont fall back and get stuck because its got so much extra weight you all keep doing what you do and thinking your the champs good for you and i dont make the show rules fuck LRM they aint shit
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 11 2008, 09:17 AM~11837484
> *WELL I GOT A BIG BODDY !!! SINGLE PUMP  ON 13'S TO  AND I'LL DO IT !!! BUT KNOWING U I'LL RUN FROM IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO LET ME KNOW U TRUK .
> *


fuck you fat boy :biggrin: ill youtube it for your ass


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Oct 11 2008, 10:23 AM~11837817
> *is gonna be two years or two weeks like the blue cutlass??????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


get your shit straight ***** ive had the blue car for 5 years you didnt even have a lolo.
2 weeks you can cry some more.not a 93 a 99.


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 11 2008, 01:33 PM~11838463
> *get your shit straight ***** ive had the blue car for 5 years you didnt even have a lolo.
> 2 weeks you can cry some more.not a 93 a 99.
> *


LOOK AT HIM ALL CHEESED....................i think you all talk. you did not even come out this year.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> fuck you fat boy  :biggrin: ill youtube it for your ass
> [/quoNO NEED FOR UTUBE DICK HEAD ! THE NEW ROLLIN VIDEO IS OUT A AND U LOOK STUPID ON IT !!!!!!!!!! O WAIT UR NOT ON THERE U RAN FROM IT ONLY UR LIL SHACK OF A SHOP U CALL A SHOP AND EVRYONE TAGING ON UR SHIT !! BUT FUCK ALL THAT LETS DO IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> > fuck you fat boy  :biggrin: ill youtube it for your ass
> > [/quoNO NEED FOR UTUBE DICK HEAD ! THE NEW ROLLIN VIDEO IS OUT A AND U LOOK STUPID ON IT !!!!!!!!!! O WAIT UR NOT ON THERE U RAN FROM IT ONLY UR LIL SHACK OF A SHOP U CALL A SHOP AND EVRYONE TAGING ON UR SHIT !! BUT FUCK ALL THAT LETS DO IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Oct 11 2008, 03:02 PM~11838849
> *LOOK AT HIM ALL CHEESED....................i think you all talk. you did not even come out this year.
> *


Nut swanger!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Oct 8 2008, 07:07 PM~11816893
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more pix of the red one???


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

heard that shayne took 3rd in vegas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 11 2008, 11:02 PM~11841259
> *Nut swanger!!
> *


:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## JULIO-G (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 11 2008, 10:23 AM~11838132
> *LOL you all are funny and real sensative what you all take turns crying about shit on here my double doing 52" hops it dont fall back and get stuck because its got so much extra weight you all keep doing what you do and thinking your the champs good for you and i dont make the show rules fuck LRM they aint shit
> *



So what rules do you go by tony?.....anyway I think we should make a hop for all luxery cars and anything else that hops, strait street single, doubles, anything just for fun with no excuses and no b.s but it should be somewhere central so peps from everywhere could come and show what they got what do you think?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

that sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT For The NW


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Nov 3 2008, 03:14 PM~12049802
> *So what rules do you go by tony?.....anyway I think we should make a hop for all luxery cars and anything else that hops, strait street single, doubles, anything just for fun with no excuses and no b.s but it should be somewhere central so peps from everywhere could come and show what they got what do you think?
> *


I got by the BLVD ENT rules they people who put on the chealis(Now gone) and the yakima show they been putting on shows up here a long and most other show have adapted their rules but yes im open to cheanges but they way i see it i try and go to all shows and it woudl be nice fi everyone had the smae or close to the same rules at they shows i hop for the fun of it not to win i could honestly give a shit if i win lose or draw as long as it STAYS FUN as for the rule blvd did have they classes like that except for the anything goes class and every year people stopped showing up to hop they car and 2 years ago lowcos offered $1000 payout for the hop in moses lake and only 4 cars showed up plain and simple we need to unite up here and support everybody shows so they still put on shows


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 4 2008, 12:18 AM~12054657
> *I got by the BLVD ENT rules they people who put on the chealis(Now gone) and the yakima show they been putting on shows up here a long and most other show have adapted their rules but yes im open to cheanges but they way i see it i try and go to all shows and it woudl be nice fi everyone had the smae or close to the same rules at they shows i hop for the fun of it not to win i could honestly give a shit if i win lose or draw as long as it STAYS FUN as for the rule blvd did have they classes like that except for the anything goes class and every year people stopped showing up to hop they car and 2 years ago lowcos offered $1000 payout for the hop in moses lake and only 4 cars showed up plain and simple we need to unite up here and support everybody shows so they still put on shows
> *


yeah that sound good to me too but i think he rules should change a little cause people do like to see cars hit higher numbers. :dunno:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 4 2008, 11:53 AM~12058131
> *yeah that sound good to me too but i think he rules should change a little cause people do like to see cars hit higher numbers. :dunno:
> *


i agree with you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Nov 4 2008, 02:28 PM~12059803
> *i agree with you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 1 2008, 10:45 PM~11756323
> *i think this topic should get moved to post your rides,
> 
> heres a vid of a new contender :biggrin: single pump street caddy on 13s smackin bumper   calling out all luxury cars   :biggrin:
> ...


who you hop'n against on that vid?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 REP-n W-A 2 B OUT SOON...



























"""HATER PROOF"""


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

1977 monte carlo for sale pm for details. heres the link.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/898865687.html


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 4 2008, 11:53 AM~12058131
> *yeah that sound good to me too but i think he rules should change a little cause people do like to see cars hit higher numbers. :dunno:
> *


I agree people do like to see cars get higher but there is and has been people that have cars withen the CURRENT rules out there and not even on the bumper me included and there are cars out there that arent in the rules and arent on the bumper unless on the gas hop so the we need new rules is just an excuse to me no offense shayne but for the most part you dont even hit your own switch who cares if YOU cant get the car as high as someone else YOU built it and its about the FUN right  *Not hitting your own switch on your hopper is like having a trophy wife and not being able to fuck her*  :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 4 2008, 06:54 PM~12062847
> *:0 REP-n W-A  2 B OUT SOON...
> 
> 
> ...



SINGLE OR DOUBLE?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 4 2008, 07:38 PM~12062624
> *who you hop'n against on that vid?
> *


d's old feetwood


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 4 2008, 08:54 PM~12062847
> *:0 REP-n W-A  2 B OUT SOON...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 








x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Nov 5 2008, 09:07 AM~12068910
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


side by side..509...up..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lookin nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Nov 13 2008, 07:08 PM~12150071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Nov 13 2008, 06:08 PM~12150071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who is painting it?


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Nov 13 2008, 08:18 PM~12150178
> *who is painting it?
> *


mike philp AUTO ART yakima wa


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Nov 13 2008, 07:08 PM~12150071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight... :0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Nov 13 2008, 11:18 PM~12152589
> *mike philp AUTO ART yakima wa
> *


 :0


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 4 2008, 08:48 PM~12064836
> *I agree people do like to see cars get higher but there is and has been people that have cars withen the CURRENT rules out there and not even on the bumper me included and there are cars out there that arent in the rules and arent on the bumper unless on the gas hop so the we need new rules is just an excuse to me no offense shayne but for the most part you dont even hit your own switch who cares if YOU cant get the car as high as someone else YOU built it and its about the FUN right  Not hitting your own switch on your hopper is like having a trophy wife and not being able to fuck her   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM+Nov 13 2008, 07:08 PM~12150071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  HES THE MAN THE GUY FROM CONTAGIOUS WITH THE 64 LOOKS HELLA SICK TOO


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Nov 13 2008, 07:08 PM~12150071
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i TALKED TO MIKE TODAY


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Nov 14 2008, 03:53 PM~12158327
> *tight...  :0
> *


wont be for long the plan is to give it a beating n thrash it


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Nov 15 2008, 11:01 PM~12169014
> *wont be for long the plan is to give it a beating n thrash it
> *


 :0 hell yeah

IM TAKING MY TO MIKE TOO NOW


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yogi+Nov 19 2008, 08:08 PM~12205739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats my baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: COMING OUT IN THE 09' PURO LOCOS SINGLE PUMP CUTLAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: *PURO LOCOS LUXERY HOPPER SINGLE PUMP FOR THE 09'* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443882


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

ttt
with a v-8


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

on 13s....................


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 27 2008, 12:05 PM~12536932
> *on 13s....................
> *


 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Not hitting your own switch on your hopper is like having a trophy wife and not being able to fuck her  :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 27 2008, 01:26 PM~12537346
> *Not hitting your own switch on your hopper is like having a trophy wife and not being able to fuck her   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Dec 27 2008, 01:10 PM~12537275
> *:0
> *


http://s331.photobucket.com/albums/l467/hu...=uphigh-1-2.jpg


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Nov 3 2008, 04:14 PM~12049802
> *So what rules do you go by tony?.....anyway I think we should make a hop for all luxery cars and anything else that hops, strait street single, doubles, anything just for fun with no excuses and no b.s but it should be somewhere central so peps from everywhere could come and show what they got what do you think?
> *


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Dec 27 2008, 01:05 PM~12536932
> *on 13s....................
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 27 2008, 12:26 PM~12537346
> *Not hitting your own switch on your hopper is like having a trophy wife and not being able to fuck her   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2008, 03:19 AM~12542530
> *
> *


TRADE MARK IT!!!!!

I LIKE FUCK THE TROPHY DO IT FOR THE LOVE


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2008, 03:19 AM~12542530
> *
> *


yes sir, if u cant hit your switch let me hit your bitch :guns:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 4 2008, 09:48 PM~12064836
> *I agree people do like to see cars get higher but there is and has been people that have cars withen the CURRENT rules out there and not even on the bumper me included and there are cars out there that arent in the rules and arent on the bumper unless on the gas hop so the we need new rules is just an excuse to me no offense shayne but for the most part you dont even hit your own switch who cares if YOU cant get the car as high as someone else YOU built it and its about the FUN right   Not hitting your own switch on your hopper is like having a trophy wife and not being able to fuck her   :biggrin:
> *


x2 im not on the bumper yet but ill be damned if someone esle pops the cherry on my car! ill be on the bumper in 09 :biggrin: what up tony much respect


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 28 2008, 02:34 PM~12544706
> *x2 im not on the bumper yet but ill be damned if someone esle pops the cherry on my car! ill be on the bumper in 09 :biggrin:  what up tony much respect
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 28 2008, 02:34 PM~12544706
> *x2 im not on the bumper yet but ill be damned if someone esle pops the cherry on my car! ill be on the bumper in 09 :biggrin:  what up tony much respect
> *


YES SIR


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 28 2008, 02:34 PM~12544706
> *x2 im not on the bumper yet but ill be damned if someone esle pops the cherry on my car! ill be on the bumper in 09 :biggrin:  what up tony much respect
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

earn your own should be a new motto


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin: TELLEM EYY !!!!!!!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

lets do some real talk whos gonna bring their hopper to a show this year and no bs alot of people were on the list for the hop what u brought and a few showed whats it gonna take to get everyone at some shows? it should be done for fun not just to win soo tell me for real what does the people running the shows have to do to get more hopper there?


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 29 2008, 08:36 AM~12550136
> *lets do some real talk whos gonna bring their hopper to a show this year and no bs alot of people were on the list for the hop what u brought and a few showed whats it gonna take to get everyone at some shows? it should be done for fun not just to win soo tell me for real what does the people running the shows have to do to get more hopper there?
> *


 :yes: MY RIDE STILL NOT DONE BUT I SEE WHAT YOUR SAYIN :|


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

lets keep this topic on top let people read it


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Dec 29 2008, 07:36 AM~12550136
> *lets do some real talk whos gonna bring their hopper to a show this year and no bs alot of people were on the list for the hop what u brought and a few showed whats it gonna take to get everyone at some shows? it should be done for fun not just to win soo tell me for real what does the people running the shows have to do to get more hopper there?
> *


no one want to say how to get u guys at the show?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

2THETOP!!
HOPING MINE IS DONE SOON!!!!I'LL B ON THE "STREETS" AND AT THE SHOWS!!!! 








ANY1 C MY LOWLOW!!! :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

is that vita? lol


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

im taking mine to lowcos moses lake,,its my first hopper,,and prolly bringin one of my other cars,,depends if my girl wants to drive it there and back,,
fuckit if i hop 2 inches,,at least i showed up :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 3 2008, 11:18 PM~12054657
> *I got by the BLVD ENT rules they people who put on the chealis(Now gone) and the yakima show they been putting on shows up here a long and most other show have adapted their rules but yes im open to cheanges but they way i see it i try and go to all shows and it woudl be nice fi everyone had the smae or close to the same rules at they shows i hop for the fun of it not to win i could honestly give a shit if i win lose or draw as long as it STAYS FUN as for the rule blvd did have they classes like that except for the anything goes class and every year people stopped showing up to hop they car and 2 years ago lowcos offered $1000 payout for the hop in moses lake and only 4 cars showed up plain and simple we need to unite up here and support everybody shows so they still put on shows
> *


THAT DIDNT WORK FOR US AND THE HOP NUMBERS HAVE GONE DOWN EVERY YEAR. WHAT DOES IT TAKE TO GET THEM BACK UP.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

i hop my for fun people stopped haveing fun doin it we need that back


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

yup :biggrin:


----------



## thatgo (Jan 9, 2009)

yo in case you missed our thread, we are still looking for a car in seattle for a music video. in return we will give you hella crisp slow motion footage of your car hopping as well as high quality stills. 

we've wrapped principal photography, the band has already gone back to NY, and will do pickup shoots for the car after january 25th when we get back to seattle.

previous work includes: http://www.vimeo.com/1124192

our website is here: http://www.that-go.net

shoot us an e-mail: [email protected] or hit us up on the forums if you're interested


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHAT'S UP GUYS WHEN IS YOU NEXT SHOW OUT THERE WITH A HOP


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

PURO LOCOS ALWAYS BEEN HOPPIN FOR FUN AND FOR THE KIDS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jan 19 2009, 11:23 PM~12756755
> *PURO LOCOS ALWAYS BEEN HOPPIN FOR FUN AND FOR THE KIDS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you guys comein to moses lake on june 14th should be a good hop i cant hop for the money cause im in the club but im gonna hop for fun!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

i know that we are going to the yakima one on the 25th of april but im not sure about the june 14th


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

what you hoppin? single or double?


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

single  man the june one is the big one the first one in yakima is just a show and shine. But in august our yak chapter is haveing a big two day show


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 20 2009, 03:28 PM~12763052
> *single  man the june one is the big one the first one in yakima is just a show and shine. But in august our yak chapter is haveing a big two day show
> *


well that sounds good. you guys whould try to get a little hop going on for the april show to start heating up towards the summer shows :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jan 20 2009, 11:11 PM~12767853
> *well that sounds good. you guys whould try to get a little hop going on for the april show to start heating up towards the summer shows :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill see what i can do for ya


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 20 2009, 06:28 AM~12758171
> *you guys comein to moses lake on june 14th should be a good hop i cant hop for the money cause im in the club but im gonna hop for fun!!
> *



WE DONT HOP FOR MONEY. WE HOP TO SHOW WHAT WE GOT. JUST FOR FUN AND FOR THE KIDS THAT WHAT WE KNOWN FOR OUT HERE IN HILLSBORO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 21 2009, 06:25 AM~12769356
> *ill see what i can do for ya
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Oct 7 2008, 10:43 PM~11808781
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=44027376
> *


NICE HOW MANY BATTS U RUNNIN?


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnaQR8f1Ccw

:biggrin: ALL THE CARS HOPPING IN THIS VIDEO ARE SINGLE PUMP :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jan 21 2009, 08:12 PM~12776442
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnaQR8f1Ccw
> 
> :biggrin: ALL THE CARS HOPPING IN THIS VIDEO ARE SINGLE PUMP :biggrin:
> *


that all sounds good to me. Come up to moses and hop me for fun! you guys can serve me . then we can go look at cars and Laugh about it and b.s :biggrin:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 21 2009, 10:48 PM~12777975
> *that all sounds good to me. Come up to moses and hop me for fun! you guys can serve  me . then we can go look at cars and Laugh about it and b.s  :biggrin:
> *


will be at moses lake for sure homie :biggrin: thats gonna be at bad ass show :biggrin:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jan 20 2009, 11:11 PM~12767853
> *well that sounds good. you guys whould try to get a little hop going on for the april show to start heating up towards the summer shows :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the yak guys said if they have enough car we can have a hop at the show and shine :biggrin:


----------

